# Evil Fairy Godmother



## =bECS= (Dec 10, 2007)

Heres how it works:

Someone makes a wish and the next person who comes along will grant it BUT with a *evil twist*, they then ad a wish of their own for the next person to grant before they make the next wish....... 

An example; 

P1 - I wish for rain. 

P2 - Granted but so much comes down it floods your house! 
I wish for more money. 

P3 - Tada! But its all fake and you get jailed for having it in your posession. 
I wish for a new bed. 

etc etc





Ill start:

I wish for some hot chocolate


----------



## Magpie (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but it's too hot to drink and by the time it's cooled down it's got a big thick skin of scum on top.

I wish for more hair on my head


----------



## fuegan13 (Dec 10, 2007)

granted.... but then it grows so much that it covers your entire body....

i wish for more jungle pythons...


----------



## Miss B (Dec 10, 2007)

fuegan13 said:


> i wish for more jungle pythons...


 
Granted, but you forget to lock the enclosure doors and they all escape :twisted:

I wish for a pony this Christmas.


----------



## bitey (Dec 10, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Granted, but you forget to lock the enclosure doors and they all escape :twisted:
> 
> I wish for a pony this Christmas.


Granted, but you get a my little pony and not the good one:?:evil:
I wish for a cold refreshing beer


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2007)

bitey said:


> I wish for a cold refreshing beer


 
Granted, but its that cold u can't drink it untill the next day, and by that time someone else has gotten to it:twisted:


----------



## bitey (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn, whats your wish ?


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2007)

I wish for a new house


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but the person who gives it to you forgets to mention the house is for dwarfs and you can't fit in it:twisted:

I wish for my own little island


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2007)

awh damn it, I might ha to shrink like Alice in Wonderland lol


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

Vala said:


> Granted, but the person who gives it to you forgets to mention the house is for dwarfs and you can't fit in it:twisted:
> 
> I wish for my own little island


 

granted but it is only big enough to fit an ant on,:evil:

i wish for more reptiles


----------



## Jackrabbit (Dec 10, 2007)

Reptile_Boy said:


> granted but it is only big enough to fit an ant on,:evil:
> 
> i wish for more reptiles


 
granted but you receive so many reptiles that you get arrested because they were not licensed properly.

I wish that I had enough money to afford everything I wanted.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

Jackrabbit said:


> granted but you receive so many reptiles that you get arrested because they were not licensed properly.
> 
> I wish that I had enough money to afford everything I wanted.


 

granted but it all gets lost when all the banks explode :evil::evil::evil:


i wish to own the rarest reptile in the world


----------



## Jackrabbit (Dec 10, 2007)

I know that is a bit excessive but I wanted to see what the draw back is to having everything


----------



## Miss B (Dec 10, 2007)

Reptile_Boy said:


> i wish to own the rarest reptile in the world


 
Granted... but it's so rare that no-one knows how to care for it, and it dies.

I wish for an overseas holiday.


----------



## Earthling (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted...but the holiday is a week in iraq as a American Soldier with a target saying shoot here on your back.......

I wish for an inter-stellar space drive.


----------



## scout (Dec 10, 2007)

granted...but you burn up on re-entry
i wish for world peace


----------



## Miss B (Dec 10, 2007)

Earthling said:


> I wish for an inter-stellar space drive.


 
Granted... but you get stranded when your inter-stellar space-mobile runs out of fuel :shock:

I wish I could come up with an invention that would earn me so much money, I can retire in my early twenties.

[EDIT] Whoops, I was too slow!


----------



## Earthling (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted...... but as my interstellar space drive burns up on reentry it creates a massive explosion that vapourises the planet Earth and the whole galaxy......

I wish for a freddo frog....white one.


----------



## Miss B (Dec 10, 2007)

Earthling said:


> I wish for a freddo frog....white one.


 
Granted... but you discover after you have eaten it that someone dropped it on the floor and the dog licked it.

I wish for a shiny new car.


----------



## Earthling (Dec 10, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Granted... but you discover after you have eaten it that someone dropped it on the floor and the dog licked it.


 
I thought it had a slight nutty taste.........


----------



## Isis (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted but then you realize that it is a matchbox car and you cant fit in it .

I wish for world peace


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

Isis said:


> Granted but then you realize that it is a matchbox car and you cant fit in it .
> 
> I wish for world peace


 


granted but every body is to nice and you go insane and go on a shooting rampage






i wish i could control nature


----------



## DiamondAsh (Dec 10, 2007)

*Granted, but mother nature smacks you hard for playing with your new toy.*


*I wish it would rain cats and dogs*


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 10, 2007)

granted, but then it also rains cat and dog poo as well!

i wish for a phone that worked when i wanted it to!


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

granted, but Warnie stole it and now you owe 10k on sms'

I wish for a trip to America


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

pugsly said:


> granted, but Warnie stole it and now you owe 10k on sms'
> 
> I wish for a trip to America


 


granted but the plane is hijaciked and 9/11 happens again.

i wish that we could keep exotics


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

:twisted:Granted, But you end up getting stuck in America because bush decides he doesn't like planes anymore, you get mugged and lose all your money so now you're a bum.

I wish for it to snow where I live (melbourne)


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 10, 2007)

pugsly said:


> granted, but Warnie stole it and now you owe 10k on sms'
> 
> I wish for a trip to America


hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 10, 2007)

granted, but then it rains and melbourne floods from the melting snow!

i wish for warnie to pay my phone bill now!


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

becswillbe said:


> granted, but then it rains and melbourne floods from the melting snow!
> 
> i wish for warnie to pay my phone bill now!



LMAO!


----------



## DiamondAsh (Dec 10, 2007)

*Granted, Warnie pays your phone bill, but now he's got your number the phone gets full of SMS and explodes.


I wish I could have a good holiday.*


----------



## JungleRob (Dec 10, 2007)

becswillbe said:


> granted, but then it rains and melbourne floods from the melting snow!
> 
> i wish for warnie to pay my phone bill now!


 

Granted, but then he takes the phone back because it is atually his!

I wish this thread to end! Hahaha!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

JungleRob said:


> Granted, but then he takes the phone back because it is atually his!
> 
> I wish this thread to end! Hahaha!


 

granted but cause your the only one who wants it banned every body excludes you.


i wish for a box patterned gecko


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 10, 2007)

granted, but its actually a box with gecko patterns on it.......... enjoy :twisted:
i wish i had a nextdoor neighbour who didnt cook curry all the time


----------



## scout (Dec 10, 2007)

granted ..but you then have to move house and move next to some one who love cooking with garlic and onions..

I wish for immortality


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but your dog finds all the scraps and the left-overs and has the worst farts in history  lol
I wish for the most friends


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but then you get 4,0000000 emails a day telling you that your friends are poking, throwing sheep at, roundhouse kicking, and adding you to their hottness list.

I wish for a new camera..


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but it is so new that no body knows how to use it as it has no buttons or instruction manual.
I wish the tree in my front yard would stop bending towards the direction of the road.


----------



## DiamondAsh (Dec 10, 2007)

*Granted, but it instead falls on your house ...*


*I wish it would rain money*


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but because it rains so much money, the world leaders have a big meeting and say that they are making a completely new currency system because they don't like everyone being rich.

I wish my house was fixed from the tree falling on it lol


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

Vala said:


> Granted, but because it rains so much money, the world leaders have a big meeting and say that they are making a completely new currency system because they don't like everyone being rich.
> 
> I wish my house was fixed from the tree falling on it lol


 

granted but then a rock falls on it



i wish the weather was perfect all the time


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but because the weather is so perfect all the time, reptile and other animals cant hibernate so all snakes and other animals become extinct.

I wish for a mars bar


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

Vala said:


> Granted, but because the weather is so perfect all the time, reptile and other animals cant hibernate so all snakes and other animals become extinct.
> 
> I wish for a mars bar


 

granted but its an acually bart of rock from mars.

i wish my lawns were emo so they cut themselfs


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

Reptile_Boy said:


> granted but its an acually bart of rock from mars.
> 
> i wish my lawns were emo so they cut themselfs



LMAO!!!!! :lol::lol:Good one, Granted, but they not only cut themselves, but when you are walking in yourself cutting lawn, they cut you too.

I wish for to toni collette to die


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

Vala said:


> LMAO!!!!! :lol::lol:Good one, Granted, but they not only cut themselves, but when you are walking in yourself cutting lawn, they cut you too.
> 
> I wish for to toni collette to die


 

granted but he came back az a zobie and wants your brain.


i wish for more poeple to join the thread


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

granted, but so many join it becomes the never ending thread (part 2) and gets deleted.

I wish for Anthony Mundine to get his head smacked in tonight..


----------



## Leigh (Dec 10, 2007)

kill toni collette?? i tell you what, if she were 10 years younger...

granted, but his head gets so smacked in that he travels backwards through time and rises to the top of roman political ladder

i wish for an apple that didn't have these funny looking spots on it.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

pugsly said:


> granted, but so many join it becomes the never ending thread (part 2) and gets deleted.
> 
> I wish for Anthony Mundine to get his head smacked in tonight..


 

granted but he will use a magic potion and nothing will happen



i wish for world domination


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

Leigh said:


> kill toni collette?? i tell you what, if she were 10 years younger...
> 
> granted, but his head gets so smacked in that he travels backwards through time and rises to the top of roman political ladder
> 
> i wish for an apple that didn't have these funny looking spots on it.


 

granted but then u find out those spots what made it tast good.



i wish for worl domination


----------



## LJ77 (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted but turns out it's craft world and the only dominating you can do is over really old lady's.

I wish for acceptance.


----------



## Kirby (Dec 10, 2007)

LJ77 said:


> Granted but turns out it's craft world and the only dominating you can do is over really old lady's.
> 
> I wish for acceptance.



you get accepted into a boring desk job,.. as a result you drown in your coffee. 

i wish for a penguin.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but the Nun just looks at you reciting Hail Mary’s and whacking you over the head with Rosary beads 

I wish for an avocado on rita bread with lots of salt and pepper sprinkled on top


----------



## Kirby (Dec 10, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Granted, but the Nun just looks at you reciting Hail Mary’s and whacking you over the head with Rosary beads
> 
> I wish for an avocado on rita bread with lots of salt and pepper sprinkled on top



turns out your body has grown weak against the avacado's toxitity, and the you snease so hard from the peper, your stomach implodes. you die slowely as the stomache acids burn away at your internal organs.. 

i wish for another wish for an empty soup can..


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but it turns out all the ingredients are REALLY off and you go into hospital with severe food poisoning, hehe

I wish for a mo-ped


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

Whoops, bet me to it Kerby


----------



## Kirby (Dec 10, 2007)

Vala said:


> Granted, but it turns out all the ingredients are REALLY off and you go into hospital with severe food poisoning, hehe
> 
> I wish for a mo-ped



you crash and burn, because you skipped my wish, .. i wish for an EMPTY SOUP CAN..


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

Wish granted, but you put a cat into it and get charged with animal cruelty..

I wish for a new back..


----------



## Kirby (Dec 10, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Wish granted, but you put a cat into it and get charged with animal cruelty..
> 
> I wish for a new back..



you die during surgery, 

i wish they would reveal what that invisible monster is on LOST.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but when you see it you fall backwards onto the scizzors you've placed blade up in the dishwasher and DIE Muhahahahahahahahaha :twisted:

I wish for a bowl of water with white daisies floating around on top


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, it's a giant smurf, everyone stops watching it like they should have 4 years ago.

I wish for a nice grave site...


----------



## Kirby (Dec 10, 2007)

granted, pugsly's gravsite becomes mossenoose's dish of water and daisy's. moosenoose faints, and falls backwards into my dish washer and drowns, slowely. 

P.S. who puts scissors inthe dishwasher? 

i wish for a baseball.


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

I do... lol put scissors in the dish washer that is.

Granted, but the baseball is actually for mice, and being so small you throw it in the air to hit it but it gets stuck in your eye.

I wish for gingerbread men


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but the gingerbread man was rotten and you also fell backwards into a dishwasher because of the fowl taste and got de-gloved 

I wish for a llama


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but the llama thinks it's a monkey and tries to sit on your shoulder... your back breaks and the llama is sad  

I wish for a real monkey


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but you overfeed the monkey and it grows to over 50 feet tall and eats you. 
I still wish for a gingerbread man


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

Vala said:


> Granted, but you overfeed the monkey and it grows to over 50 feet tall and eats you.
> I still wish for a gingerbread man


 


granted. but the ginger bread man is actual bread made from ginger and the man smashes you with emn :evil:

i wish fir an albino red tailed boa


----------



## Miss B (Dec 10, 2007)

Reptile_Boy said:


> i wish fir an albino red tailed boa


 
Granted... but then you realise your 'albino red tailed boa' is just a skaarfed maccie that has been painted 

I wish for permission to go home from work early today.


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2007)

Reptile_Boy said:


> granted. but the ginger bread man is actual bread made from ginger and the man smashes you with emn :evil:
> 
> i wish fir an albino red tailed boa


 
Granted, but the EPA find out and it eats too much and gets ot of the EPA's custody and finds and kills you :twisted:

I wish for a dish washer

EDIT... Damn Miss B, you beat me:cry: lol


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Granted... but then you realise your 'albino red tailed boa' is just a skaarfed maccie that has been painted
> 
> I wish for permission to go home from work early today.


 
Granted, but just as you leave, 9/11 happens again and you get crushed in your car from all the debris :twisted:

I want a dishwasher:lol:


----------



## Dodie (Dec 10, 2007)

edit due to troubles edit..


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 10, 2007)

Trouble said:


> Granted, but just as you leave, 9/11 happens again and you get crushed in your car from all the debris :twisted:
> 
> I want a dishwasher:lol:



Granted, but you put the wrong powder in and the suds escape and flood all the carpets in your house!

I wish for enough for all of you! (and me too!)


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but because we are so happy with everything, we get huge egos which make our heads grow to immense proportions and they explode causing green pus to go everywhere.

I wish for the people whos head don't explode to call a clean up crew


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

Vala said:


> Granted, but because we are so happy with everything, we get huge egos which make our heads grow to immense proportions and they explode causing green pus to go everywhere.
> 
> I wish for the people whos head don't explode to call a clean up crew


 


granted but they charge you i billion do over you dont pay so they clean your head off.




i wish the world wasnt so currupt


----------



## Kirby (Dec 10, 2007)

Reptile_Boy said:


> granted but they charge you i billion do over you dont pay so they clean your head off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted, the world becoems so quite, you become def. and you can't hear someone say 'no reptile_boy!! dont keep walking, there's a giant hole.. .... '

i wish for a dish washer, scissors, metal armer a force feild, and scuba gear..


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

Kirby said:


> Granted, the world becoems so quite, you become def. and you can't hear someone say 'no reptile_boy!! dont keep walking, there's a giant hole.. .... '
> 
> i wish for a dish washer, scissors, metal armer a force feild, and scuba gear..


 


granted but you use all of them at once and a black hole is created and you get sucked in only to find your self on th other side f the universe.

i wish for the world to be money,power, gurls that are hot and are my age and a little older, and the world to be MINE


----------



## Oskorei (Dec 10, 2007)

Reptile_Boy said:


> granted but you use all of them at once and a black hole is created and you get sucked in only to find your self on th other side f the universe.
> 
> i wish for the world to be money,power, gurls that are hot and are my age and a little older, and the world to be MINE



Granted, but Satan rised up from hades and takes your soul and all your power and reclaims the earth in the name of the morning star!

i wish for Peter Garret to be trampled to death by all the hippies of the earth, wheom then eat Peter Garret and thus all die due to Garrets syndrome....WE ARE FREE OF HIPPIES!!!!!!


----------



## Kirby (Dec 10, 2007)

Reptile_Boy said:


> granted but you use all of them at once and a black hole is created and you get sucked in only to find your self on th other side f the universe.
> 
> i wish for the world to be money,power, gurls that are hot and are my age and a little older, and the world to be MINE



Granted, you play monopoly, squash an ant, and get laced with a Green-Unco-Reticulated-Lesbian-Scissors which are all your age.. the world shrinks into your pocket. you die as the atmosphere shrinks.. and you get a slap on the wrist, and an english lesson. 'girls' not 'gurls' 

i wish people could spell. :lol:


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted - But then they all turn into spelling nazi's.

I wish for a car


----------



## will.i.am (Dec 10, 2007)

granted but then it breaks down and u have to pay for bills to fix it

I wish i had a new surfboard


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

will.i.am said:


> granted but then it breaks down and u have to pay for bills to fix it
> 
> I wish i had a new surfboard


granted but when youer surfing a shark mistakes it for a seal and you get attacked losing your board and your left ankle/


i wish for more space on my ipod video


----------



## will.i.am (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted-but then you put to much songs and videos on there that you get confused which song is which


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Dec 10, 2007)

will, what your wish?


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2007)

Its been ova half an hr, so your go beardy_boy99


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Dec 10, 2007)

kk thanks trouble. I wish for as many exotic snakes as i please, with stunning and locked enclosures. lol
Cheers


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted but then you can't open the locks and the snakes starve.


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Dec 10, 2007)

darn, thats not fair, your wish spilota?


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 10, 2007)

And I wish if I ever get arrested and have to go to jail, they don't put me in a cell with a guy named Bubba


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

What do you wish for, spilota_variegata?


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted spilota_variegata. You will be sharing a cell with an old man who snores and makes noises all night long.

I wish I had more money so I could have a herp room


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

lol ignor my last post


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but because you were so overjoyed about the herp room and all the money, you forgot to pay for your license and all your herps were taken away:twisted:

I wish for chocolate pudding


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 10, 2007)

But they use laxatives as the chocolate base - you may have to ask for toilet paper.


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2007)

LMAO!!! Thanks...


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 10, 2007)

I wish I had ADSL2 instead of this crappy ADSL1.


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Dec 10, 2007)

granted, but the cord blows and wrecks your computer. Now you have no internet at all.
I wish for PHD hoodies and restrictors
Cheers


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 10, 2007)

I know what a PHD hoodie is but what is a restrictor???


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Dec 10, 2007)

dw about it. Just PHD hoodies.
Cheers


----------



## oniddog (Dec 10, 2007)

GRANTED 
but ur hoodie makes u look like a street punk and ur arrested for having ur restricter out in public !
ShamE on u ! 

I wish for all herpers to get along , quit with the bitchiness and try to work together instead of stabbing each other in the back ???


----------



## Fiona74 (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted - but then everyone gets along TOO well and it turns gross :lol:
I wish my chooks would stop pecking my feet when I hang the washing out!


----------



## kakariki (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted but the the birds in the trees poo all over your washing. I wish I would win 1st div cross lotto


----------



## oniddog (Dec 10, 2007)

y would it turn gross?
wot duz that meen?

not granted cos u gave a crappy outcome for last wish


----------



## stringbean (Dec 10, 2007)

OMG what happens now, an ungranted wish

oniddog think dirty thoughts


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Dec 10, 2007)

oniddog said:


> GRANTED
> but ur hoodie makes u look like a street punk and ur arrested for having ur restricter out in public !
> ShamE on u !
> quote]
> ...


----------



## oniddog (Dec 10, 2007)

lotto granted but u become a big fat greeasy blob that cant move

i still wishfor all herpers to get along , quit with the bitchiness and try to work together instead of stabbing each other in the back ???


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Dec 10, 2007)

oniddog said:


> I wish for all herpers to get along , quit with the bitchiness and try to work together instead of stabbing each other in the back ???


 
Granted, but then fish keepers become bitchy with herpers and they lost trust in eachother?lol i dont no?????!?? is that valid enough?


----------



## oniddog (Dec 10, 2007)

um ok
but screw them fish keepers they can have there boring fishessess
new wish?


----------



## Fiona74 (Dec 10, 2007)

oniddog said:


> y would it turn gross?
> wot duz that meen?
> 
> not granted cos u gave a crappy outcome for last wish


too many people + getting on too well = big mushy lovey dovey mess = gross
ok, someone else grant oniddog wish, I can't think of anything better!


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Dec 10, 2007)

alright my wish.
I wish for an Long sleeve home ****nal soccer top.
All i can think of.lol
Cheers


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 10, 2007)

Wish granted, all herpers get along and live happily together but them they get bitchy with spider people and they they slip redbacks under our pillows and we die.

Iwish to make a Double Ton at cricket this weekend.


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 10, 2007)

granted, but then you want to kill yourself because of all the fake niceness and crap!

i wish the argument threads wouldnt get deleted!


----------



## kakariki (Dec 10, 2007)

What was wrong with my outcome. Its supposed to be crappy, aint it? And who's to say I'd eat the winnings?


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Dec 10, 2007)

granted, but then we argue so badly the site gets taken off the internet because of it being to argumentative????lol
someelse answer becs
Cheers


----------



## Fiona74 (Dec 10, 2007)

kakariki said:


> What was wrong with my outcome. Its supposed to be crappy, aint it? And who's to say I'd eat the winnings?


oniddog meant my answer was crappy and my wish not granted. Yours was good kakariki, thanks for granting it to me, even with the bird poop!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 10, 2007)

Wish granted Bec , but them u will make a reply weeks after it has been resolved and look really silly and then people would bitch about u.

I wish to make a double ton at cricket this weekend.


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but in the match you make the double ton, the opposing team makes a triple ton, and wins the game!!!!!

I wish for me gutters to be cleaned out!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 10, 2007)

Wish granted but the plumber cleaning them out falls from the roof and lands on you and your partner comes out and sees this compromising position and cracks it at you and leaves.

I wish for a big bubble full of marshmellows


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 10, 2007)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Wish granted but the plumber cleaning them out falls from the roof and lands on you and your partner comes out and sees this compromising position and cracks it at you and leaves.
> 
> I wish for a big bubble full of marshmellows



Granted, but you get into the bubble and are unable to breath and you die.

I wish for a BMX.


----------



## firedragon (Dec 10, 2007)

wish granted but you do an awsome trick, land on your head and end up in a coma...
i wish for tallent to play a musical instrument piano or guitar


----------



## firedragon (Dec 10, 2007)

i must add this thread has been fun to read


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 10, 2007)

Wish granted you become a master guitar player and join a rock band and snort heroin and die on stage.

I wish for an easy day at work tomorrow


----------



## kakariki (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted.. but the piano lid slams shut and breaks all your fingers. I wish my car would turn into something new ... a 4x4 prhaps.


----------



## firedragon (Dec 10, 2007)

granted you go four wheel driving and dirve off a cliff car blowes up
i wish to be able to go back in time


----------



## firedragon (Dec 10, 2007)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Wish granted you become a master guitar player and join a rock band and snort heroin and die on stage.
> 
> I wish for an easy day at work tomorrow


 granted but it's too easy you fall asleep get caught and get fired
same wish as above


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 10, 2007)

Wish granted and you go back in time and get my job back you little bugger
You go back in time and get stuck in the 1880's and contract the plague but you live and them get run over by a horse and cart but you live and the the locals burn you for being a witch and then u die
I wish i was more positive.


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but you meet your past self, make a scene and are locked up.

I wish people were more accepting.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 10, 2007)

Wish granted Ab, everyone becomes so accepting and loves each other and starts a 60's revival of peace love and mung beans and everyone contracts hiv and dies.(everyone dies in my ones)

I wish for more people to do this thread so i can take a nana nap.


----------



## hornet (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted. But whle taking your "nanna nap" you trow up and choke to death on your vomit.

wish for a new job


----------



## kakariki (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted but life gets boring and everyone starts rioting against everything. I wish for a bowl of cheese crackers and gherkins.


----------



## kakariki (Dec 10, 2007)

I was too slow so I grant your wish hornet but you then you cant afford to buy food and starve to death. Same wish


----------



## firedragon (Dec 10, 2007)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Wish granted and you go back in time and get my job back you little bugger
> You go back in time and get stuck in the 1880's and contract the plague but you live and them get run over by a horse and cart but you live and the the locals burn you for being a witch and then u die
> I wish i was more positive.


LMAO:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hornet (Dec 10, 2007)

granted but while eating your gherkins one flps into your eye and blinds you.

I wish for a pet cat


----------



## firedragon (Dec 10, 2007)

granted but the gerkins are bad and you get food poisioning and vomit for the next 3 days
i wish for super powers


----------



## kakariki (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted but My Bredli eats it! I wish for sight!


----------



## firedragon (Dec 10, 2007)

pet cat gtanted but it smothers you in your sleep
same wish as above


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 10, 2007)

Wish granted you get alovely new Norwegian Forest cat and it wins many shows and then one night i come and steal it. 

I wish i could enter the cat shows and not get caught for theft.


----------



## hornet (Dec 10, 2007)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Wish granted you get alovely new Norwegian Forest cat and it wins many shows and then one night i come and steal it.
> 
> I wish i could enter the cat shows and not get caught for theft.



granted. But at a cat show you meet a crazy cat lady who falls in love with you and becomes like a parasite and never leaves you.

I wish for my cat back


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 10, 2007)

Wish granted for super powers and you turn evil and take over the world only to realise that you have become lonely and kill yourself by self imploding....Bang.

I wish for lizards in my front garden

ps Hornet God help me if that happens


----------



## Isis (Dec 10, 2007)

You get your cat back but it has been stuffed and mounted.


I wish for.......none of your business.....lol


----------



## hornet (Dec 10, 2007)

Isis said:


> You get your cat back but it has been stuffed and mounted.
> 
> 
> I wish for.......none of your business.....lol



granted. To everyones suprise my business is keeping people alive, you wanted none of my business so you perish


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 10, 2007)

hahahahaha


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 10, 2007)

Wish granted Isis you get none of my business or anyone elses and you business goes broke, But you live.......................


I wish i was a wedge tailed eagle who was bullet proof.


----------



## kakariki (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted. You'll not get my business... I'll steal yours. I wish for an endless supply of new cds to listen to.


----------



## channi (Dec 10, 2007)

grated but you get sick of not knowing any of the words so you burn them all.
I wish for peace and tolerance throughout the world


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 10, 2007)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Wish granted Isis you get none of my business or anyone elses and you business goes broke, But you live.......................
> 
> 
> I wish i was a wedge tailed eagle who was bullet proof.



granted but your made of steel, try to jump off a cliff and fly............ you die :twisted:

i wish i had a gardner like on desperate housewives


----------



## hornet (Dec 10, 2007)

oops i didnt make a wish. I wish for world domination. Preferably by saturday


----------



## Fiona74 (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted channi - but everyone is too tolerant and they become pushovers.

I wish I could stay up to keep reading this thread but I have to go to bed. So I wish everyone a goodnights sleep!


----------



## kakariki (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted but you die Saturday arvo. I wish for a pair of spotteds.


----------



## Isis (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, but the spots turn up on your privates and they all fall off.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 11, 2007)

i wish there were no herp theives


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 11, 2007)

Granted but now people are going to make you agree to let them take your herps so then they aren't stealing them.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 11, 2007)

lol make your wish now


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 11, 2007)

is no-one going to grant my wish


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 11, 2007)

You get a gardener from Desperate Housewives but a giant Venus Fly Trap eats her.


I wish for the Sun to explode and kill everyone.


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 11, 2007)

granted, but everyone except you and the ugliest she-man in the world survive, and you;re forced to pro-create with her to save the human race :twisted:

i wish pre-school was open 24/7


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 11, 2007)

Why would I want to save the human race if I just wished for it to get destroyed?


----------



## channi (Dec 11, 2007)

granted but you have to work in it with 100 screaming kids. i wish my snake doesn't escape again


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 11, 2007)

Granted but your house catches fire and your snake can't escape and it burns to death.

I wish for a bonsai.


----------



## channi (Dec 11, 2007)

granted but it was your bonsai that caused my house to burn down after it caught fire so I sue you for everything.
I wish for a b&g jungle python


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 11, 2007)

Granted but now you are going to be sued because it keeps biting everyone

I wish I could have a holiday


----------



## kakariki (Dec 11, 2007)

Granted but you get mugged and dont have enough money to get home...ever. I wish people would pay me on time for the work I do,


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 11, 2007)

Joshua VW said:


> Why would I want to save the human race if I just wished for it to get destroyed?



because your forced to, shes a strong and persuasive she-man :twisted:


----------



## bitey (Dec 11, 2007)

kakariki said:


> Granted but you get mugged and dont have enough money to get home...ever. I wish people would pay me on time for the work I do,


:lol:Granted but your pay rate "on time"is 5 cents an hour  I wish for a magic carpet.


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 11, 2007)

Granted, but you hit a building and lose it.

I wish I could go to the Middle Earth.


----------



## kakariki (Dec 11, 2007)

Granted. You get kidnapped by some hobbits and forced to be their slave. I wish I had a genie.


----------



## Miss B (Dec 11, 2007)

kakariki said:


> I wish I had a genie.


 
Granted... but instead of a proper wish-granting genie, all you get is an old Christina Aguilera 'Genie in a Bottle' CD :lol:

I wish there were more than 24 hours in a day.


----------



## bitey (Dec 11, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Granted... but instead of a proper wish-granting genie, all you get is an old Christina Aguilera 'Genie in a Bottle' CD :lol:
> 
> I wish there were more than 24 hours in a day.


Granted, but the day lasts forever and your next B'day never comes :shock: I wish for people to clean thier own mess up


----------



## serenaphoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

bitey said:


> Granted, but the day lasts forever and your next B'day never comes :shock: I wish for people to clean thier own mess up



Granted, but people decide you're a mess and you spend the rest of your life in the trash... i wish for a toenail clipping...


----------



## bitey (Dec 12, 2007)

serenaphoenix said:


> Granted, but people decide you're a mess and you spend the rest of your life in the trash... i wish for a toenail clipping...


Granted but I had to cut it in the trash from a dirty rat and its really dirty  I wish to post the **** without getting *:lol:


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 12, 2007)

granted but it's the toe nail of a giant and as he cuts it off it cuts your head off. 

I wish for a more comfy bed


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 12, 2007)

damn i was too slow


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 12, 2007)

all ***'s are taken away and too many people swear and kids cry. Now grant my last one!


----------



## bitey (Dec 12, 2007)

Clairebear said:


> granted but it's the toe nail of a giant and as he cuts it off it cuts your head off.
> 
> I wish for a more comfy bed


Granted but you sleep way too long and don't wake up to go potty.
My recent wish stands


----------



## bitey (Dec 12, 2007)

I only wanted th **** w o r d


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 12, 2007)

bitey said:


> Granted but I had to cut it in the trash from a dirty rat and its really dirty  I wish to post the **** without getting *:lol:



granted, but you get # instead



Clairebear said:


> granted but it's the toe nail of a giant and as he cuts it off it cuts your head off.
> 
> I wish for a more comfy bed



granted, but its reaaly cold and you have no blankets and freeze to death!

i wish i could fall asleep before 10pm


----------



## noidea (Dec 12, 2007)

i wish i could fall asleep before 10pm

Granted, but only coz someone whacks you over the head with a big stick.

I wish for anything


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Dec 12, 2007)

Granted... but because of your strong swiss accent the evil godmother hears "Yettie-thing" and A giant yettie stands on your herps

I wish for a pair of womas


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 12, 2007)

granted, but you make a typo whist requesting your wish and end up with an angry pair of pre menstrual woman. (sp i kno )

i wish for a faster computer!


----------



## Vala (Dec 12, 2007)

Granted, but because your computer is so fast now, it over heats and explodes. 

I wish for a new big snake enclosure


----------



## slim6y (Dec 12, 2007)

Granted, but your snake only grows to 7cm and you lose it in your new big enclosure.

I wish for the sugar cane to be replanted with rainforest because I am sick of seeing sugar cane!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Granted, but your snake only grows to 7cm and you lose it in your new big enclosure.
> 
> I wish for the sugar cane to be replanted with rainforest because I am sick of seeing sugar cane!


 
granted but the rainforest kills the suger kane so it gets taken back to grow where it was origanly, and braught back with it was more cane toads

i wish for cane toads to DIE


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 12, 2007)

granted, but now qld is over-run with cockroaches and the state of origin team have no mascot!

i wish for a robotic dog po0 picker upperer!


----------



## grimbeny (Dec 12, 2007)

granted, they all explode and cover the north of austrlia with cane toad poison, killing all the native plants and animals.

I wish i was didnt need to work anymore.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

becswillbe said:


> granted, but now qld is over-run with cockroaches and the state of origin team have no mascot!
> 
> i wish for a robotic dog po0 picker upperer!


 

granted but the robotic scooper mistakes your dog as *** and bags him in a plastic bag and then he has a near death experience

i wish for more replies on the people choice issue thread


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 12, 2007)

granted, because you have no legs and arms you go onto a disability pension and dont work!

reptileboys wish.............


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

i wish for more replies on the people choice issue thread


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 12, 2007)

hahahahahah granted, see thread

i wish the sun would come out


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 12, 2007)

Granted, but then you shrivel up as the sun is too hot
I wish for my daughter to be better behaved and not such a cling on


----------



## slim6y (Dec 12, 2007)

Granted - but she finds a boyfriend and marries him only to find out he's a cross dressing transexual insect eating alien from another planet...

I wished I could understand reptile boys granted wish that I made earlier!

(Reptile Boy's granted wish: granted but the rainforest kills the suger kane so it gets taken back to grow where it was origanly, and braught back with it was more cane toads)


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 12, 2007)

Granted, but then you find out you didn't want to know what it means.

I wish Christmas would hurry up and get here.


----------



## Shiv1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Joshua VW said:


> Granted, but then you find out you didn't want to know what it means.
> 
> I wish Christmas would hurry up and get here.


 
Granted but Christmas comes so fast that theres no time to enjoy it and of course you destroy the entire space time continum which i have no idea what it is....

I wish for free reptiles


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 12, 2007)

Granted, but you get a free Taipan and it bites you and kills you.

I wish to become an immortal.


----------



## Shiv1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Joshua VW said:


> Granted, but you get a free Taipan and it bites you and kills you.
> 
> I wish to become an immortal.


 
Granted, but you live out the worlds existents and float around in space for ever with no reptiles

I wish for 1 free rough scaled python


----------



## noidea (Dec 12, 2007)

shiv 1 Granted But it isn't an aussie and ends up being a puff adder that bites you. But you do survive only to have your arm rot and fall off.
I wish for My house to clean its self


----------



## Shiv1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Granted but it breaks its self down to clean the dust in the walls and then it cleans up your insurence records aswell

I wish for non venomous free non biting australian pythons that are immoratal (i hope im safe)


----------



## noidea (Dec 12, 2007)

Shiv 1 Granted But....... The snakes out live you and when you die they eat you. not so bad heh

I wish for my son to not want a croc soooooo much. it kinda freaks me out


----------



## Miss B (Dec 12, 2007)

noidea said:


> I wish for my son to not want a croc soooooo much. it kinda freaks me out


 
Granted... but instead of a croc he starts asking for a pony..!

I wish for a lifetime supply of free airplane tickets.


----------



## noidea (Dec 12, 2007)

Granted miss B but they are all tickets to ABU DABI and you have to go in a BOX

I wish for a Large bells phase lacie


----------



## DiamondAsh (Dec 12, 2007)

*Granted .... but instead you get large church bells ....*


*I wish for more wishes*


----------



## Shiv1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Granted but it grows so big that it just gets as big as godzilla and kills you
I wish for a non biting non growing non swallowing non killing exept food immortal collection of non venomous reptiles


----------



## Leigh (Dec 12, 2007)

granted, but sadly due to a lack of survival skills they all die out, making way for humans

i wish for a pair of socks that weren't too tight, weren't too loose, and fit juuuuuuust right.


----------



## Miss B (Dec 12, 2007)

Leigh said:


> i wish for a pair of socks that weren't too tight, weren't too loose, and fit juuuuuuust right.


 
Granted... but they are in a retina-burning shade of fluro pink! :lol:

I wish for permission to go home from work early today.


----------



## nickamon (Dec 12, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Granted... but they are in a retina-burning shade of fluro pink! :lol:
> 
> I wish for permission to go home from work early today.


 
Granted, but then you're stuck in traffic for an hour on the way home, every day.

I wish I were on holidays now.


----------



## Shiv1 (Dec 12, 2007)

granted but you get a pay cut for cutting work
i wish all my previos wishes would come back without any twists and also no more evil twists for me


----------



## slim6y (Dec 12, 2007)

Granted - you can go home from work early, but don't bother coming back in!

I wish I hadn't made my new years resolution of not returning DVDs back late.


----------



## kakariki (Dec 12, 2007)

Granted but you have to sell everything to pay the late fees.. I wish my dog would stop digging huge craters in the paths.!!! :x [He is a daneX bull mastiff.]


----------



## Vala (Dec 13, 2007)

Granted, but because your dog is so bored with not digging craters in the paths he breaks everything in your house while your out. 

I wish for a black and gold jungle...and a GTP....for free, with two big brand new free enclosures.


----------



## Duke (Dec 13, 2007)

Granted but your free enclosure was FREE of any screws! It collapses... snakes escape....


I wish for a ball of lint that smells like salmon.


----------



## channi (Dec 13, 2007)

granted but while you were removing it from the salmon's belly button a huge grizzly bear comes and eats you.
I wish for a cheap electrition who does not do a dodgy job to install my new aircon


----------



## Duke (Dec 13, 2007)

Granted. But he's so damn S3XY that you get... er.... sidetracked.... and the aircon remains in it's packaging.

I wish for a lollipop-flavoured Bee-Gees album.


----------



## channi (Dec 13, 2007)

granted but its watermelon flavoured lollipop.
I wish the aircon repair man marries me and we live happily ever after


----------



## Hsut77 (Dec 13, 2007)

channi said:


> granted but its watermelon flavoured lollipop.
> I wish the aircon repair man marries me and we live happily ever after



Granted, but after 2 years of marraige he runs off with Bill the plumber!!

I wish for Christmas Holidays today.


----------



## channi (Dec 13, 2007)

:shock:....:shock:...:shock::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Leigh (Dec 13, 2007)

granted, but you havent shopped for xmas and the stores are sold out and so you lose all family and friend connections, sorry.

i wish i was finished high school, with a UAI of 98.5, and a scholarship to study abroad, with no government or military strings attached.


----------



## channi (Dec 13, 2007)

granted but you get so homesick you quit after 3 months.
I wish for my hubby to leave bill and come home to me


----------



## Vala (Dec 13, 2007)

Granted, but he brings home bills twin brother bob home instead.
I wish for someone to feed my dogs for me.


----------



## nickamon (Dec 13, 2007)

channi said:


> granted but you get so homesick you quit after 3 months.
> I wish for my hubby to leave bill and come home to me


 
Granted, but then Bill turns into a nutty stalker. 

I wish I were on the Enterprise with Mr Spock.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 13, 2007)

granted, but those Klingon guys have turned up and are blasting lasers everywhere, and scotty don't know what to do (ive never watched an episode of star trek in my life)(also, Klingong was auto corrected, haha)

i wish for a key to a magical cupboard that leads to a world of my own imagination, full of lions and tigers and bears, only without the stringent copyright laws that may stop me.


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 13, 2007)

Granted- but the lions and tigers and bears would attack your imagination leaving you with none
I wish for a Jersey Cow


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 13, 2007)

Granted, but its a normal cow wearing a football Jersey.

I want my License


----------



## wood_nymph (Dec 13, 2007)

granted, but it has mad cow dease and you destory a nations industry, you jerk

i wish for all my belonging to magically pack themselves up, move to my new house and un pack themselves again


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 13, 2007)

Granted but the real estate agent gazumped you and sold the house to someone else - by the way they say thanks for all the furniture you gave them :evil:

I wish I knew as much as I did when I was a teenager


----------



## Leigh (Dec 13, 2007)

granted, but they turn up at the wrong house because courier services are crooked, and right now a stranegr is going through your unmentionables...

i wish i knew that guy from that show, you know the one??


----------



## channi (Dec 13, 2007)

granted but the catch is you really only know as much as you did as a teenager.
and granted you know that guy from that show but it turns out hes a jerk.
I wish that the school holidays came with built in boxing refs for the kids fights


----------



## nickamon (Dec 13, 2007)

Leigh said:


> granted, but those Klingon guys have turned up and are blasting lasers everywhere, and scotty don't know what to do (ive never watched an episode of star trek in my life)(also, Klingong was auto corrected, haha)


 
Considering you've never watched the Trek, that was pretty accurate. Except _Spock_ always knows what to do.


----------



## Snakeaholic (Dec 13, 2007)

channi said:


> granted but the catch is you really only know as much as you did as a teenager.
> and granted you know that guy from that show but it turns out hes a jerk.
> I wish that the school holidays came with built in boxing refs for the kids fights



granted but then they turn on you and kill you

i wish for the iphone to be released in australia right this second


----------



## channi (Dec 13, 2007)

"granted but then they turn on you and kill you"

oh i wish for that too lol


----------



## wood_nymph (Dec 13, 2007)

granted but it turns out like all of the "i" range it's over priced and will have heaps of bugs (oops that's eal)

i wish for an italian greyhound


----------



## Snakeaholic (Dec 13, 2007)

granted but then it gets hungry and bites ur balls off

i wish for a new saxophone (i dont like my current one)


----------



## bitey (Dec 13, 2007)

Snakeaholic said:


> granted but then it gets hungry and bites ur balls off
> 
> i wish for a new saxophone (i dont like my current one)


Granted, but your new one has no keys and is solid lead (good luck playing it )
I wish to be let into heaven, when the time comes


----------



## Snakeaholic (Dec 13, 2007)

not granted instead u get a sack of coal

i wish for a pizza right this moment (i hate fish)


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 13, 2007)

Granted, but you find none of your friends are there and everyone sings Christian songs - and out of tune.

I wish I was king for a day (in Australia).


----------



## bitey (Dec 13, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Granted, but you find none of your friends are there and everyone sings Christian songs - and out of tune.
> 
> I wish I was king for a day (in Australia).


Thought they may go elseware


----------



## Snakeaholic (Dec 13, 2007)

granted but then the aussie citizens decide to have a re election and you loose

i wish for every one in the w0rld to fall in love with their computers


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Dec 13, 2007)

granted then you cant find a date cause no one cares about you
i wish that i can meet the man of my dreams


----------



## channi (Dec 13, 2007)

granted but you meet him in a dream.
I wish school holidays were over


----------



## bitey (Dec 13, 2007)

Granted, time skips and there is no christmas or new years partys.
I wish for infinate wishes


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah they're over but teachers are on strike - that's very unusual 

I wish I was a virgin again.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 13, 2007)

bitey said:


> Granted, time skips and there is no christmas or new years partys.
> I wish for infinate wishes



You get infinite wishes but none of them come true ... :evil:

I wish someone would offer a pair of albino carpets for me to buy ...


----------



## bitey (Dec 13, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Yeah they're over but teachers are on strike - that's very unusual
> 
> I wish I was a virgin again.


Granted....but no trilby
My wish stands


----------



## kakariki (Dec 13, 2007)

Granted but your next date is soo boring next to this one she loses interest. I wish I could find a really good, honest mechanic!!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 13, 2007)

Granted but the mechanic is a hit man (mechanic is slang for one) and you realise he has a hit on you ..

I wish I could live my life in hindsight.


----------



## kakariki (Dec 13, 2007)

Granted but your family and friends think you are boring cos you never stuff up or do anything stupid. They stop visiting you. I wish someone would invent a car that NEVER breaks down. [ so I can keep away from that hitman!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 14, 2007)

It never breaks down because you can never get it to start and even if you could, you can't afford the petrol.

I wish I could yodel.


----------



## vtzhang (Mar 8, 2008)

granted, but you yodel so loudly that you become a public menace and jailed for 999999999 years:evil::evil::evil:
i wish that i could have great wish that no one can make bad


----------



## =bECS= (Mar 8, 2008)

This thread was long dead! Thats a massive bump!

and..... Granted, but no body cares anymore so you loose :twisted:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Mar 8, 2008)

Granted noone can make the wish bad because you have already made it as bad as it can get :evil: I haven't seen this thread for months.

I wish this thread would disappear for another few months.


----------

